# Problem with Refine MH720 and Flexisign 8.1 - cutting silly lines



## WinghamWelding (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello all,

For over a month now I have solved all my vinyl cutting problems just by looking at other peoples posts, its been great everyone here has helped me more then they know,
But now I have hit a brick wall as I have just installed Flexisign 8.1 and now when ever I try to do a cut it just cuts silly lines, I am running a Refine MH720 vinyl cutter. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers Daniel


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Ken is on here from time to time and can help a lot, but if you are impatient like me, then I'd give USCutter Vinyl Cutter and Sign Making Forum - Index a try.


----------



## WinghamWelding (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks heaps, But I am still unable to find any answers at that link. I'll wait for ken and hope he reply s.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I had the same problem running a refine, I installed a different software and it never worked after that, cut either zigzag lines or just spooled endlessly. I never got to the bottom of it and it's still sat here taking up space 4 months later.

There must be a fix but I can't sort it! Sorry


----------



## WinghamWelding (Jan 9, 2009)

I will find the problem!!Sooner or later!! I had the cutter working fine with the artcut software it came with but artcut is not very user friendly, so i thought I'd try flexisign. 

It took 3 days just to get it to preform a cut, now I just need to get it to cut what I tell it to cut.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I had the same problem, it worked fine for 3 years, I upgraded my software to the better version of the one I had (winPCSIGN) and it stopped after that. I even uninstalled the software etc but no luck! The only thing I can think is that maybe it was a coincidence and the cutter was about to pack up anyway, it has been worked hard.

I'm saving for a new one. Slowly!


----------



## WinghamWelding (Jan 9, 2009)

My cutter is only 2 months old and I have reinstalled artcut so I could cut some lettering and it worked fine.

I just dont like artcut it is too hard to use.

Mabey you should test your cutter with artcut.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'll wait for ken and hope he reply s.


*Forum TIP:* The more descriptive your thread "title", the better chance you'll have at having the people with the answers find your thread.

I've edited the title to include the cutter model and problem (much more descriptive than erratic cutter)

Hope this helps you get your cutter issue fixed


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

In the cutting tool you have to define your cutter, I wonder if you need to choose something different. The forums at USCutter mentioned above would have that information.


----------



## carvesanta (Jan 8, 2009)

State the obvious, reboot, check connection....... 
choose your device that is either a COM-port or LPT- port.
Now choose the same baudrate as was set on the cutter.
There is an option to calibrate your cutter.


----------



## WinghamWelding (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Rodney!
Thanks guys!

I have tried restarting, all connections I am using the parallel port with LTP-1 

The cutter I have selected is PNC-1000, and I have tried pnc-1000 I have been told that there are people that are using this software with this cutter on these 2 settings.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, PNC-1000 is the correct selection for make and model with this unit. I am wondering if it is a problem with the LPT cable. Have you tried any of the other connection methods?


----------



## WinghamWelding (Jan 9, 2009)

I have tried com1 with parallel and lpt with the other cable ( I think it is serial, its the one with 9 pins)
I just tried a usb cable but there was no USB option in program manager.


----------



## WUNATEY (Feb 17, 2009)

I would try the serial port using Com 1, also are you using the cable that came with the machine , if u r not this could be your problem , all machines have different connections,hope this works for u.


----------

